#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Manuais técnicos fiberhome

## evandromac

Olá, pessoal, 

São muito escassos (na minha opinião) os manuais técnicos da Fiberhome. Eu consegui achar até que bastante coisa, principalmente no scribd, no site da WDC, etc... mas ainda está muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito aquém do que gostaria. 

Me disseram que é a própria fiberhome que "esconde o leite" pra combater a comercialização ilegal de produtos dela via PY.

Alguém tem material técnico dela e queira compartilhar ? 

Eu posso compartilhar o que tenho. Poderíamos criar um google drive da vida.

----------


## Bruno

> Olá, pessoal, 
> 
> São muito escassos (na minha opinião) os manuais técnicos da Fiberhome. Eu consegui achar até que bastante coisa, principalmente no scribd, no site da WDC, etc... mas ainda está muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito aquém do que gostaria. 
> 
> Me disseram que é a própria fiberhome que "esconde o leite" pra combater a comercialização ilegal de produtos dela via PY.
> 
> Alguém tem material técnico dela e queira compartilhar ? 
> 
> Eu posso compartilhar o que tenho. Poderíamos criar um google drive da vida.


kkkk
escassos eu nunca encontrei um a não ser o de instalar o anm2000 kkkk

----------


## evandromac

> kkkk
> escassos eu nunca encontrei um a não ser o de instalar o anm2000 kkkk


Opa , Bruno, eu tenho alguns, vou disponibilizar pra você então.

----------


## diogo25

Também nunca achei nada alem do ANM2000... tenho muito interesse de saber mais coisas.

----------


## avatar52

Eita pessoal, no Google Drive da WDC tem muito material. O link é fechado, assim que eu conseguir compartilho aqui.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Eita pessoal, no Google Drive da WDC tem muito material. O link é fechado, assim que eu conseguir compartilho aqui.


Tá difícil conseguir esse acesso lá. Mas seria de muita ajuda para todos.

----------


## Conectiva

Ótimo tópico 
acompanhando...

----------


## Bruno

> Eita pessoal, no Google Drive da WDC tem muito material. O link é fechado, assim que eu conseguir compartilho aqui.


o Gay tu tem a lista dos alarms ????

----------


## avatar52

Acho que sim, biba! Vou procurar aqui e te mando!

----------


## Uesleitmc

Também interessado.

----------


## dpetry

Pessoal, Tenho 1.5GB de arquivos FiberHome.

Estou Baixando do drive corporativo e Upando no driver pessoal, assim que estiver pronto, irei compartilhar o link com todos.

Att,

Diogo Petry

----------


## netuai

> Pessoal, Tenho 1.5GB de arquivos FiberHome.
> 
> Estou Baixando do drive corporativo e Upando no driver pessoal, assim que estiver pronto, irei compartilhar o link com todos.
> 
> Att,
> 
> Diogo Petry


Opa tenho interesse

----------


## dpetry

Olá, segue o link do Material de 1.5GB que tenho da FiberHome:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-q...ew?usp=sharing


--

Não esqueça de me qualificar  :Wink:

----------


## netuai

> Olá, segue o link do Material de 1.5GB que tenho da FiberHome:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-q...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Não esqueça de me qualificar


boa ajuda, obrigado pela contribuição

----------


## cometa

> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-fiberhome-_JM
> 
> 
> 
> Curso Especialista Em Fibra Óptica + Curso De Fiberhome
> 
> 
> » CONTEÚDO PROGRAMÁTICO
> 
> ...


Esse cara está fazendo spam no fórum inteiro, nenhum moderador vai da block ?

----------


## fhayashi

Pior que olha o conteúdo do curso. Mais básico que usar o Google

----------


## avatar52

> Esse cara está fazendo spam no fórum inteiro, nenhum moderador vai da block ?


Você não viu nada ainda, hahahaha.

----------


## diogo25

> Olá, segue o link do Material de 1.5GB que tenho da FiberHome:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-q...ew?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Não esqueça de me qualificar


Muito Obrigado...

----------

